# Abbott Freestyle Insulinx



## robofski (Aug 22, 2012)

I was browsing sites of meter manufactures the other day and happened on this one with a big 'Request your free meter' link so I thought I'd request one as I've only ever seen the Accuchek mobile that I use.

It arrived today, complete with 60 test strips, case, lancets and cable for PC connection.  Nice compact meter but I can't use the full features (insulin calculator) without an unlock code from my HCP.  Will keep it as a spare for right now but may consider switching permanently.

Anyone use this? Is it worth switching and getting an unlock code for the calculator?


----------



## Marier (Aug 22, 2012)

I have been useing it for past 6 months  and love it


----------



## redrevis (Aug 22, 2012)

Here's what I put on my FB page about this meter:



> I received a Freestyle Insulinx meter through the post the other day. It came with 60 test strips which I thought was quite generous as free meters only usually come with 25. I was going to be using this for a while to see if I prefer it to my current meter. But after using it for just a few days, I already know it won't be replacing my current meter.
> 
> The main annoyance with this meter is the poor visibility of the information on the screen. Yes it's a touch screen which seems to work fairly well, but you can't see the screen very well at all, even in very good light. You find yourself turning it to weird angles just to see what it's saying. The back light it has is also very poor in my opinion. If this meter had the screen clarity of a Verio IQ it would be onto a winner. The Freestyle website even has this listed as a feature: "The large touch screen is easy to read". I'm sorry but that's just not my experience.
> 
> This meter has quite a few other features like weekly messages, auto-assist software and an insulin to carb calculator, but because the basic things like clarity of the screen and backlight were so poor, I'm not even going to bother testing the other features. So over all a thumbs down from me.



That pretty much sums up my dealings with it. There's no way I'm changing from my Mobile to this. By the way if you need the code for the insulin calculator it's: CAA1C


----------



## robofski (Aug 22, 2012)

I must admit the display is pretty poor and that may well be a decisive factor!  Thanks for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 23, 2012)

Seems the US won't get the insulin calculating facility:

http://www.diabetesmine.com/2012/08...nsulinx-meter-a-lite-version-for-the-u-s.html


----------



## PhilT (Aug 23, 2012)

I have one that I got as a free upgrade but haven't started using it yet.


----------



## robofski (Aug 23, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Seems the US won't get the insulin calculating facility:
> 
> http://www.diabetesmine.com/2012/08...nsulinx-meter-a-lite-version-for-the-u-s.html



I read a US review of the device, they were not too happy about that feature being absent!


----------



## becky_boo (Aug 24, 2012)

Ive just got it and I love it, I love the fact that it can connect to the pc and has somewhere to plot how your doing!

Ive not set my my dosages yet because I am still on set amounts so didnt see the point just yet =) x


----------

